# Hi from Cape town



## sammyp (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

My name's Samantha, I'm all new to keeping mantids, but have been keeping theraphosid and true spiders for some time now.

You guys have already answered most of my initial mantid questions (just by browsing) but don't worry, I'm sure I'll think of more :roll:

At the moment, I'm keeping two local green mantids (no idea what they are - I'm in Cape Town and they're fairly common) and a few local phasmids.

Look forward to chatting with you all,

S


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Sammy from Capetown, Post a pic we'll let you know what they are!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome, Samantha!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Samantha, thats the name of my best friend.


----------



## Ian (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Samantha


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2007)

WElcome


----------

